# The Yuppie Shutterbug.



## mysteryscribe (May 22, 2006)

I give you fair warning.... If someone doesn't stop me I am going to start a new short story in this space.  

THIS SPACE FOR RENT


----------



## df3photo (May 22, 2006)

i dont know what this means...


----------



## terri (May 22, 2006)

I do.      

I'm going to tell Chase to charge you for bandwidth soon.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 22, 2006)

LOL fair is fair... but i am entertaining


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 22, 2006)

Ive been thinking about it and I think i have a solution... I will put every episode on a different thread.  It will be a game like find waldo...  That ought to make everyone crazy.


----------



## JamesD (May 22, 2006)

Am I the only one with a square avatar around here?


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 22, 2006)

Hell i was wondering if you were juggling cheerios


----------



## JamesD (May 22, 2006)

LMFAO!!


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 23, 2006)

Alright people you have 24 hours to object and the clock is running.
23HRS, 59MIN AND COUNTING


----------



## terri (May 23, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Alright people you have 24 hours to object and the clock is running.
> 23HRS, 59MIN AND COUNTING


We can object...?   :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 23, 2006)

abso friggin lutely...  all it takes is one.... are you voicing yours now lol.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 23, 2006)

Just in case you are wondering I have a title nothing more at this point.  Might be a good time to say "not just no, but hell no, don't write again.."


----------



## Unimaxium (May 23, 2006)

Write your heart out. 

BTW my avatar is square


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 23, 2006)

I see dead avatars...


----------



## Torus34 (May 23, 2006)

"It was a dark and stormy night . . ."


----------



## JamesD (May 23, 2006)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Write your heart out.
> 
> BTW my avatar is square




WHOO!  YEEhaw!


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 23, 2006)

suddenly a flash of light from the alley.  A tall thin woman wearing a long skirt, prim white blouse and a leather aviator jacket appeared.  She had a large graflex camera in her hands.  As she popped out the used flash bulb she said, "Call 911 there's a body back there." 


LoL


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 23, 2006)

Yes i know what's that camera doing there in a time with 911 lol.... And who was that woman in the long skirt aviator jacket and using a flash bult.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 25, 2006)

Now I know some of you are wondering why there is always some young beautiful adoring woman in my stories.  It doesn't seem realistic I know.  But honestly if we hadn't thought it was possible, would any of us have really gone into photography.. rofl

Okay terri is the exception but I bet she doesn't mind the attention either.


----------



## terri (May 25, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Now I know some of you are wondering why there is always some young beautiful adoring woman in my stories. It doesn't seem realistic I know. But honestly if we hadn't thought it was possible, would any of us have really gone into photography.. rofl
> 
> Okay terri is the exception but I bet she doesn't mind the attention either.


I'm always the exception, bay-bay!


----------



## Torus34 (May 25, 2006)

"She got my attention. I muttered "Wait here," and eased past her, eyeballing her gams and the Graflex on the way. Both were exc+. I checked out the alley. Sure enough, there was a stiff sprawled on the concrete. He looked surprised, like his horse had finally come in first and his $100 ducat said 'To Win.' " . . .


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 25, 2006)

Ive been waiting for you guy thats why i made her you heroine... back from the grave i might add and none the worse for wear.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 25, 2006)

Oh terri your turn next to write. or james or hertz or ron.


----------



## terri (May 25, 2006)

Torus34 said:
			
		

> "She got my attention. I muttered "Wait here," and eased past her, eyeballing her gams and the Graflex on the way. Both were exc+. I checked out the alley. Sure enough, there was a stiff sprawled on the concrete. He looked surprised, like his horse had finally come in first and his $100 ducat said 'To Win.' " . . .


I nudged him a bit, just to see if there would be a response. Nothing, of course. I heard a little clatter of grit and looked up to see her surveying the scene with a cool eye. I jerked my head back towards the stiff and asked, "Friend of yours?"


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 26, 2006)

The woman dressed for a costume party shook her head. He wasn't my first corpse, just my first in a long time. I rolled him over to look for a wallet. BEfore you ask, I have no idea what I would have done had there been one. He sure as hell didn't care.

It was gone. It seemed to be a robbery gone bad. I stood then looked up the dirty alley, there were no drag marks. The Mooch had walked in under his own steam, then presumably for some reason stopped cooperating. Made no sense at all. If he were going to resist it should have been in the open.

Considering the neighborhood, it most likely was a hugger mugger gone bad. Chick brings him into the alley, then when he is ready to pay her, the boyfriend jumps out with a gun or knife. 

I looked more closely at the mooch's neck. Definitely a knife in this case. Looks like the mooch didn't want to give up the bread.

Lady I don't know about you, but I don't want to spend the night in some cop house. I'm going to blow out of here, you stay if you want, or come with me. I buy a wicked cup of coffee.

My decission was based solely on the sound of sirens in the night air. Most likely unrelated to the bled out mooch at my feet. I am a careful man.



Who is the woman and what is she thinking 

NEXT::: You have to join in to stay in lol...


----------



## JamesD (May 26, 2006)

A moment's pause while she regarded me with a cool look--cool enough that I felt it through my jacket.  Then she nodded and started for the street.

I set off at a moderate clip toward the nearest all-night breakfast dive, a bit anxious to get the hell away from the cadaver.  It wasn't so much that the body bothered me, though it did, but more that I _really_ wanted to avoid the messy business that would crop up if the cops thought I--or we--had anything to do with it.

We rounded a corner onto a busier street--not busy at all at this time of night, but not entirely deserted.  I looked over my shoulder; she was still there, and no flashing blues to be seen.  I shook my head and checked my watch.  Down town, two-thirty am, and I find this... odd lady, taking pictures of a body, in an alley.  Maybe I shouldn't have invited her along, but hell, she was kinda cute.

I stopped to hold the door open and gestured, suggesting that she was welcome to join me inside.  She glanced inside the diner, then longer at me.  Another moment's pause, and she turned inside.

She'd brought her chilly look with her.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 26, 2006)

She still hadn't spoken a word to me. I knew she had a soft husky voice only because he had said, "Coffee." ?Even that was to our waitress with the one twinkling gold tooth. 

I waited until the coffee arrived and the waitress left before I asked, "Just who the hell are you?"

She didn't answer. Instead she looked at me with dark brown eyes. I noticed that if she wore any make up, it was just a minor amount. Certainly not enough to rid her an almost innocent child look. That look was quickly replaced by a sneer.

"Who the hell are you," she asked mimicking my words. I thought for a moment before I answered.

"Name's Holiday, but everybody calls me Doc. No, I'm not any relation."

"Relation to what?" That time her voice not only was husky and quiet, it also revealed an accent. Something european maybe, I couldn't really tell.

Next... be there or be square....


----------

